
Ask HN: Free learning stuff during lockdown which is otherwise payable - godelmachine
Hi folks,<p>Many leading publishers and vendors are making their training &#x2F; learning materials free of cose during the COVID-19 lockdown period so that people can sit and learn.<p>I have found ACM Digital Library[1] and RedHat[2] to be made free for now.<p>Can you all please point out to some valuable learning stuff which is free now but would be payable once lockdown is lifted?<p>Gotta make hay while the sun shines brightly on us :)<p>Reference:<p>[1]https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=22762508<p>[2]https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.redhat.com&#x2F;pt-br&#x2F;campaign&#x2F;red-hat-free-courses
======
DeathArrow
Pluralsight is free for 1 month.

